# Amish Friendship Bread Starter



## pcallison (Jun 28, 2013)

Given to me by my Amish neighbor,Alberta Miller.

It's been awhile since I made this, but it's very good.

 1 pkg active dry yeast

 2-1/2 cups warm water

 2 cups sifted flour

 1 Tbs sugar

 Dissolve yeast in 1/2 cup warm water

 Once it's bubbly, stir in remaining warm water,flour, and water, beat till smooth.Place in a glass bowl on the countertop, do not refrigerate. Cover w/plastic wrap.

  After the starter has fermented 10 days, you're ready to begin the next 10 days. Make sure you don't miss a day. Mixture will become bubbly, but that's ok..

 Day 1: Begin or receive starter.

 Day 2: Stir

 Day:3 Stir

 Day:4 Stir

 Day:5 Add 1 cup sugar, 1 cup milk, 1 cup flour

 Day 6 Stir

 Day 7 Stir

 Day 8 Do nothing

 Day 9 Do nothing

 Day 10 Add 1 cup sugar, 1 cup milk, 1 cup flour

  After all 10 days are completed, put 1 cup of  the starter in four separate containers. Give

 three to your friends and keep one for yourself to bake with later.( if it's a sealed container.  

it needs to be " burped" daily to rid excess air) When you give the starter to them, they are ready to begin the Day 1 instructions immediately,

  The way this recipe is written makes it seem like it's a twenty day process, but it's ready to use in 10 days. Just replace what you take out with equal parts, sugar, milk, & flour.

  Now your ready to make your Friendship bread.

  add to starter( 1 cup)

   1 cup oil

   1 cup sugar

   2 cups flour

  1-1/2 tsp baking powder

  3 eggs

  1 large or 2 small boxes vanilla pudding mix

  2 tsp cinnamon

 1/2 tsp salt

    Beat by hand till well blended. If desired, add one cup raisons, nuts,or chocolate chips.

Put in 2 greased loaf pans And sprinkle w/sugar Let rise for 1 hr. Bake at 325 deg. for 1 hr. or till toothpick inserted in center comes out clean

    I know some of you already have a sourdough, I'm sure it would work

 Just might be as sweet.

    Well there you go, Hope you try it and it turns out good

    See ya, Phillip


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Saved this to try in the near future - Thank you for sharing


----------



## smokinut (Jul 23, 2013)

This stuff is so good. My mom makes it occasionally, and wow, it goes fast. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gary morris (Jul 23, 2013)

That sounds lovely, I'd like to try this.  Can I ask what the vanilla pudding mix is or what it contains please, I've not come across this over here.

thanks

Gary


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> That sounds lovely, I'd like to try this.  Can I ask what the vanilla pudding mix is or what it contains please, I've not come across this over here.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gary


Gary, I sent you a PM


----------



## gary morris (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys.  Smoking B, thanks, it looks alot like Angel Delight.  I'll make some and post pics on a separate thread.

Phillip, my apologies for butting in on your thread and thank you, to you and to Ms Miller.

Gary


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Hi guys.  Smoking B, thanks, it looks alot like Angel Delight.  I'll make some and post pics on a separate thread.
> 
> Phillip, my apologies for butting in on your thread and thank you, to you and to Ms Miller.
> 
> Gary


You're quite welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll keep an eye out for your thread...


----------



## pcallison (Jul 23, 2013)

Gary, you're more than welcome.   The better half wanted me to make some last week, no problem says I. Well, drug my starter out of the frig, fed it, waited overnight, and nothing had happened, ziltch, zero, nada. Starter was dead as a hammer. I guess I starved it. Well I went to Mrs. Miller to beg, borrow, or steal a starter, & she didn't have any. She said to use plain yeast, let it proof, and add some extra flour to make up for what was lost from the original batch, I used about 5 cups. Mixed it up, and baked for about an hour, not done. Took a lot longer than usual, about an hour and a half, but a tooth pick finally came out clean. I guess the moral to this story is, there's always more than one way to skin a cat. Wife loved it BTW. I just got a new sourdough starter from Friends of Carl, and it's being revived as we speak. I hope you have good luck with yours, it really is good stuff.  See ya, Phillip


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 23, 2013)

That sounds wonderful.  I am going to try some....love breads and the baking too!

Thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> Given to me by my Amish neighbor,Alberta Miller.
> It's been awhile since I made this, but it's very good.
> 1 pkg active dry yeast
> 2-1/2 cups warm water
> ...



I'm confused on this part...  or was that just a typo ?


----------



## pcallison (Jul 23, 2013)

JckDanls07

  That's just to proof your yeast, 1/2 cup warm water, 1Tbs sugar, till it's bubbly, then add to the rest of ingredients. It sounds a lot more complicated than it is, it just takes time.

Enjoy. See ya Phillip


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 23, 2013)

ok Phillip..  I was just confused when you said "water" twice.. so I went back and looked at ingredients looking for 2 separate waters....


----------

